

The JavaScript Comma Operator - schrozinger
http://javascriptweblog.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/the-javascript-comma-operator

======
beyondcompute
> ...you should make it your friend No. You shouldn't. Javascript has enough
> problems and obscure parts without people making their code look arcane. You
> should write your code as straightforward as possible. Imagine that you are
> writing in Pascal for your school project or something. Your code should be
> obvious, dull, completely boring. I want to look at your code and see that
> "user gets a bonus every 10th click", not that you used some "hackerish"
> operator to swap values in two lines of code instead of three but now there
> is a doubt whether it will work for all corner cases.

